# Need info..Graphics Card within Rs.3000/-



## onlytanmoy (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear All,

Plz suggest me a good Geforce graphics card (512mb or more) within 3000 INR.
My motherboard has 1 x PCIe x16, 1 x PCIe x1..so it shud fit into that.

Awaiting your responses.

Thanks in advance,
Troy.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2009)

probably a 9500GT.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks bond...9500 GT looks to be a good upgrade over my existing 6200 TC.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 19, 2009)

My Cabinet is an I-Box Grabit with 250 W power supply. And i just checked about the Geforce 9500 GT...it has a Minimum System Power Requirement (W) of 350  W..so will it run properly with my current SMPS ? Plz reply.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2009)

250Watt????????[:O]

I dnt think so.......

Check out the Hardware Requirements/Specifications @ their site


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 19, 2009)

this is the site link


> *iball.co.in/Product.aspx?c=5


Plz click on "Grabit" in that page.

kindly check n confirm plz.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2009)

onlytanmoy said:


> My Cabinet is an I-Box Grabit with 250 W power supply. And i just checked about the Geforce 9500 GT...it has a Minimum System Power Requirement (W) of 350  W..so will it run properly with my current SMPS ? Plz reply.




Well u already stated tat ur smps is 250W and the graphics crd needs 350W.


Buy a SMPS wid greater wattage(atleast 450W)
Dnt use 9500GT on ur 250W SMPS. It may burn the crd or other components(eg. RAM)


----------



## staticsid (Jul 19, 2009)

There is a massive entry level graphics card test in the upcoming issue (Aug) of Digit


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion Krishnandu...i just checked the box of my SMPS...its written on that "iBox-SMPS P4 300 Watts"..so its a 300 Watt 
1. can i now use the 9500 GT? 
2. If not, how much will the SMPS with 450 watt cost me? 
3. there is no need to change the existing cabinet, right?
4. Wat is ur opinion abt the Geforce 9400 GT 1 GB Card? It has a Minimum System Power Requirement (W) of 300 W..which i have ?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 19, 2009)

staticsid said:


> There is a massive entry level graphics card test in the upcoming issue (Aug) of Digit


thanks for that valuable piece of info mate...will keep an eye..thx.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jul 19, 2009)

onlytanmoy said:


> Sorry for the confusion Krishnandu...i just checked the box of my SMPS...its written on that "iBox-SMPS P4 300 Watts"..so its a 300 Watt
> 1. can i now use the 9500 GT?
> 2. If not, how much will the SMPS with 450 watt cost me?
> 3. there is no need to change the existing cabinet, right?
> 4. Wat is ur opinion abt the Geforce 9400 GT 1 GB Card? It has a Minimum System Power Requirement (W) of 300 W..which i have ?



No No 

get 9400gt 512mb or 9500gt 512mb ( 512mb is enough for lower end cards)
and get atleast generic 500watts powersupply like  mercury or zebronics


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2009)

1. No. Even if ur SMPS is 300W. Coz approx ths much pwr is needed for mobo, processor, ram, hdd, dvd-rom etc etc

2. well the cost depends on the brand u select. Zebronics/Coolermaster 'll cost u more than the othrs but more reliable.

3. Yup. U dnt need to change the cabinet

4. 9500GT is better than 9400GT. Go to geforce site to find the diff.

Well i'll recommend u to go for a 500W SMPS coz it'll b more future proof. If u reallt can't afford 450W SMPS 'll do. But do not add too much devices(i.e more than 2 HDD etc)


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks a lott Krishnandu...God bless.

i will go as per ur recommendation - the 500W SMPS...its ok if i have to wait some more time to manage the extra cash but it will be worth.

let me take this opportunity to take ur expert opinion that if you are to recommend me a good gaming system..which all peripherals u will advise ?


----------



## acewin (Jul 20, 2009)

HD4550 is better than 9400GT, consumes lesser power too.
get Sapphire/Asus HD4550


----------



## acewin (Jul 20, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> 1. No. Even if ur SMPS is 300W. Coz approx ths much pwr is needed for mobo, processor, ram, hdd, dvd-rom etc etc
> 
> 2. well the cost depends on the brand u select. Zebronics/Coolermaster 'll cost u more than the othrs but more reliable.
> 
> ...


you are just blowing it out all for him LOL.

I got 300W PSU, with a Pentium D 820, have put 2 SATA HDDs already. can put HD4550, but then system will become unstable will need a 350W PSU at max, and increasing it I can go for HD4670, so best safest bet is getting a 400W PSU (ones with average rating) which will be more than enough with a 9500GT/HD4670 and 2-3 HDDs.

going for 500W PSU is totally not a good choice.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 20, 2009)

ya acewin is rite. 450W PSU 'll b more than enough for his config.

I just told him if he can go for a 500W PSU tat 'll b more future proof. He can add more HDD's, RAM, Better processor in future and even if he wish SLI/Cross-Fire.

Othrwise 450W PSU is the best option.


----------



## otpsurvive (Jul 21, 2009)

Go for the HD 4550 512MB which sells for around 3k. Nothing better is available in that budget.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for replying guys..but a new problem now 
plz check the thread to know it

```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119534
```

Mods/Admins >> Kindly close this thread. Thx.


----------

